# Is online dating good?



## krever (Aug 11, 2019)

Dating sites have been developing for many years. Among them there are both large social networks, even international, where millions of users are registered, and relatively small interest clubs. You can find dating sites for serious relationships, sites for creating Orthodox or Muslim families, dating sites for narrow interests (for travelers, for those who do not want to have children, etc.). It’s hard to say how to act more efficiently. If you are unbearable to marry, of course, the first thing to start is to "spud" sites where people are looking for a couple for marriage. There, as a rule, registration is more difficult, even an interview by phone or skype can occur. But on them there are few marriage scams and other scammers. But still, it’s more important not even the site itself, but the strategy of behavior on it. But it is not as simple as it might seem. You can find many articles of happy wives on blogs that describe step by step how to find a husband on the Internet. If to summarize everything they said, then it is important to adhere to a specific plan of action.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Aug 11, 2019)

Krever...do you have cancer?


----------



## lennypartiv (Aug 11, 2019)

Pros:
Some sites let you weed out the ones you don't want quickly.   Profiles can include data such as religion, political affiliation, etc. that allow you to avoid wasting a night with someone you would never be compatible with.

Cons:
You could be a crime victim.
 <<  Manhattan Man Mugged by Group Who Used Dating App to Bait  >>
Police: Manhattan Man Mugged by Group Who Used Dating App to Bait


----------



## fncceo (Aug 11, 2019)

Just make sure they have a return policy


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 11, 2019)

I don´t like the fags and blubberbutts behind the sexy avatars. I also would like to stay away from diseases.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 11, 2019)

Idk man, I met more people from AOL than any dating sites ever!
They all suck ass, every last one of them!


----------



## krever (Aug 11, 2019)

We ourselves build our thoughts around the world, if you want to live in a world where everyone is single, then this will be in your personal life. I'm building myself another universe
We have nothing to say about ourselves, or we are afraid of something that someone is not interested in, or we will be convicted, etc. all these are obstacles that we ourselves erect, and then wonder why we are alone.  And someone may be interested
We don’t know the people around us, we don’t even know ourselves, since we can reason and decide for others who cares?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Aug 11, 2019)

I prefer the old fashion way... Just go up and strike a conversation with someone that intrest you and you would want to wake with while not wishing you could gnaw your arm off so you did not wake them...

I mean what has happened to the art of conversation?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 11, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> I prefer the old fashion way... Just go up and strike a conversation with someone that intrest you and you would want to wake with while not wishing you could gnaw your arm off so you did not wake them...
> 
> I mean what has happened to the art of conversation?



iPhones and Androids.

You asked, I told.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Aug 11, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > I prefer the old fashion way... Just go up and strike a conversation with someone that intrest you and you would want to wake with while not wishing you could gnaw your arm off so you did not wake them...
> ...



Yeah, and now we know why so many people are single, miserable and will most likely die with ten cats that eat them after they are dead...


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 11, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


I have 3 cats and 7 coons and will die alone, I reckon.
I'm not into having bitches that take my money around.

Don't care if they give me a bj twice a day, I like my money staying where I put it.

Besides, if you don't smell a woman or see her dressing/undressing all the time, you don't tend to get aroused.


----------



## krever (Aug 11, 2019)

Dear, dear, beloved !!!! The most-coolest, fun and resourceful, exciting, full of surprises and adventures. What did you think? This is me about the “Dating Site” haha! I can’t go anywhere without him! It is he who is my inspirer; it is he who gives food for thought when creative potential fades for a while. Just as a fisherman sets up nets and waits for a catch, so do I - periodically open familiar pages and - tailings, I got a goldfish. And along with the fish - another funny little Temka ...


----------



## Popand44 (Aug 11, 2019)

You know, I wrote more than once that our chat rooms and dating sites are truly a storehouse of humor and laughter. The main thing is not to be lazy to communicate and always be cheerful and resourceful. I want to tell you about how women begin their acquaintance with a stranger. The man is me, Panov ... ha ha ... When I opened my profile, 6 letters shone in it. Rubbing my hands from a possible fun and unforgettable, I ran a cigarette and ran over a glass of whiskey ... without soda ...


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 11, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> I prefer the old fashion way... Just go up and strike a conversation with someone that intrest you and you would want to wake with while not wishing you could gnaw your arm off so you did not wake them...
> 
> I mean what has happened to the art of conversation?



You don't even have to talk to the prospective date


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Aug 11, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > I prefer the old fashion way... Just go up and strike a conversation with someone that intrest you and you would want to wake with while not wishing you could gnaw your arm off so you did not wake them...
> ...



Hey, you were a cute kid... What happened?


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## krever (Aug 14, 2019)

Currently, the Internet has become an integral part of our lives. Loneliness in the modern world has become one of the most important problems of modern society. Therefore, many people prefer online communication to real communication. Dating sites Lesbian online dating | find singles at dating.com are the place where you can not only chat, but also get to know your soulmate. The reason for the search for your other half in cyber space may be self-doubt, in your appearance, shyness or shyness. Being in the virtual world, a person feels liberated and confident. The modern pace of life leaves no time for personal life, no time left for dates, a dating site via the Internet provides a great opportunity to chat with a person you like without leaving your home or office.


----------



## Andylusion (Aug 15, 2019)

krever said:


> Dating sites have been developing for many years. Among them there are both large social networks, even international, where millions of users are registered, and relatively small interest clubs. You can find dating sites for serious relationships, sites for creating Orthodox or Muslim families, dating sites for narrow interests (for travelers, for those who do not want to have children, etc.). It’s hard to say how to act more efficiently. If you are unbearable to marry, of course, the first thing to start is to "spud" sites where people are looking for a couple for marriage. There, as a rule, registration is more difficult, even an interview by phone or skype can occur. But on them there are few marriage scams and other scammers. But still, it’s more important not even the site itself, but the strategy of behavior on it. But it is not as simple as it might seem. You can find many articles of happy wives on blogs that describe step by step how to find a husband on the Internet. If to summarize everything they said, then it is important to adhere to a specific plan of action.



So a couple convinced me to try an online dating site.   Just for amusement, I'll toss in that these are non-christian left-wingers who hate Trump.  We get along great, but typically don't talk politics much obviously.

So these friends of mine, decided I needed a wife, for whatever reason, and talked me into putting up a profile on a Christian dating site.

I put up my profile, best I could, and decent picture.   I contacted a few girls, but none replied back.   And I had a couple of girls contact me, and I'll just be honest, they were not attractive.   At all.

So nope...

And then I got a really nice looking girl that sent me a message.   Well the dating site required that I buy a subscription.    Truth is, I really was just doing it this whole thing out of curiosity.  I really wasn't all that hot on finding a wife.   So I looked up the cost, which was something like $50 or something... can't remember.  Been awhile.

I went back to my friends, and told them someone contacted me, but I'm not interested in paying out $50 for a subscription.  Well this guy wired me the $50.  I tried to talk him out of it, but he insisted.   So I paid up the subscription, and talked to the girl.

She was cute.   Really cute.   She was from Cameroon, and a life long Christian.  However, that's when the story got weird.   She told me she has a son in Tunisia, she was in Belgium, and she was there to marry a guy, but he decided he didn't want her son.... so now she's looking to come to the US.

The story was just too crazy, with too many parts to it, and lots of family issues.  I couldn't figure out if she had married the guy in Belgium in order to get EU citizenship....

So anyway, I decided that I didn't need to pursue that any further, and let the subscription expire.

I don't think that online dating would work for me, because I'm too awkward and I have no idea what to say.

That said, I do know people, several in fact, that met their spouse online, and it worked very well for them.   To me, to try and meet someone online, and have a relationship over the internet, is just a mind blowing idea.  I don't get it.  Seems impossible.

I will say that it is easier when you are younger.  When you get older, it's hard to find people that are not broken.  This is just the normal thinning of the pool.   As you get older, the people who want to be married, get married, and are no longer in the pool.  So if you wait too long, you'll find the most of the people still in the pool, are there because there is something wrong with them.

Online dating cites are filled with creepy people, looking for a play toy, rather than something real and long term.

I'd cite myself for example.


----------



## Crixus (Aug 16, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Idk man, I met more people from AOL than any dating sites ever!
> They all suck ass, every last one of them!




I have two friends who met their spouses on a popular dating website. One male one female. Both will tell you they met allot of really cool people, mostly normal. The biggest issue both ran into was respondents who were still married. No drama, just people who weren't divorced.


----------



## Crixus (Aug 16, 2019)

Oh yeah, and both said that if you want guaranteed ass that Christian mingle is the place to go.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 17, 2019)

krever said:


> Dear, dear, beloved !!!! The most-coolest, fun and resourceful, exciting, full of surprises and adventures. What did you think? This is me about the “Dating Site” haha! I can’t go anywhere without him! It is he who is my inspirer; it is he who gives food for thought when creative potential fades for a while. Just as a fisherman sets up nets and waits for a catch, so do I - periodically open familiar pages and - tailings, I got a goldfish. And along with the fish - another funny little Temka ...





Popand44 said:


> You know, I wrote more than once that our chat rooms and dating sites are truly a storehouse of humor and laughter. The main thing is not to be lazy to communicate and always be cheerful and resourceful. I want to tell you about how women begin their acquaintance with a stranger. The man is me, Panov ... ha ha ... When I opened my profile, 6 letters shone in it. Rubbing my hands from a possible fun and unforgettable, I ran a cigarette and ran over a glass of whiskey ... without soda ...



Shouldn't you 2 fags go post in the garden section for a bit?

Make it to 100 posts and we have another place for you where we can have fun!


----------

